

Why aren't any australian startup jobs listed in HN? - ozuvedi

Why are most jobs listed in HN mainly from United States ? Why aren&#x27;t there any startup from Melbourne, Sydney or other Australian Cities listing jobs here?
======
Cybershambles
I've tried and failed to get seed funding in Australia. There is a Startup
culture in SA, but it's mostly PR.

That said, I would love to see a lot more activity in our beautiful country
but don't expect any support from the government or business sectors... unless
you know somebody ;)

~~~
ozuvedi
What was your product? Possible to have a look at it?

